# Mid range saw



## TreeAce (Mar 19, 2012)

i am posting this here because I want the opinions of tree service people and not weekend wood cutters. Although some of those folks know a lot about saws. my question is pretty simple, I am wanting another mid range saw and was leaning towards another 260 pro, cept they dont seem to make it anymore. OK..261 pro, ok....cept when I read the description it starts talking about 50% better fuel economy and 20% lower emmissions. When I hear those words in referance to a chain saw i kinda wanna puke. I dont feel good about it. Its not a truck. I am afraid its a POS. Am I wrong? Is ANY ONE out there running a 261? I was also looking at a 280. Looks nice but I think the case is to long, seemed kinda odd or atleast when I picture myself chunking a spar I think it would feel strange. I could be wrong on that. I am also considering a 290 or even a 250 cuz its cheap and I could toss it to the ground crew and kinda sneak my 260 pro away n kinda stash it. For 300 bucks if it lasted 2 or 3 years as a groundie saw I would be ok with it. I also thought about a 361 but then all of a sudden (kinda the same with the 261) I am pushing the price of a 440 which is to close to the price of a 460 which is to close to 1000 and I am not trying to drop a grand right now. Plus a just dont want the next saw to be so big cuz I want it a little more "handy" in the tree and even more so on the ground. I dont like anyone (other than me) limbing up branches for the chipper with a 460. makes me nervous. Chaps an all I dont like it. Its ok if I do it and I can use a 460 in a tree but its often just way more saw than I need. Any thoughts?

PS, If this should be moved then I understand. And please dont start with the husky vs stihl thing. I have nothing against husky, just never really used em and will be sticking with Stihl.


----------



## tree md (Mar 19, 2012)

My 260 went down over the Summer and the only replacement I could find for it (far from home) was a 261. I passed. They wanted $200 just to tear my 260 down and look at it. I just made due with the 361 until I got home and had my guy put a new piston in my 260 for $75.

I have owned a couple of 025's in the past and they are solid saws. They lasted a good while too. Just a little heavier power to weight ratio than the pro level saws but not too heavy in the least bit.

I consider saws in that class to be small saws though. I do have a 361 and it is rock solid. Have been running it for 5 years and it still throws snow. Only thing I have had to do to it in that time is fix a fuel line issue and replace a spark plug.

I hear you on the groundys using the big saws. I would let my old groundy use them because he was an experienced sawyer and could keep them sharp but I don't let my new guys use the big saws. The 361 is the biggest one I let them use and I'm not fond of doing that. I've got an old 192 that I let them use on the ground to limb stuff up and they can use the 260 as well. I am the only one who runs my 044 and 660.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 19, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> i am posting this here because I want the opinions of tree service people and not weekend wood cutters. Although some of those folks know a lot about saws. my question is pretty simple, I am wanting another mid range saw and was leaning towards another 260 pro, cept they dont seem to make it anymore. OK..261 pro, ok....cept when I read the description it starts talking about 50% better fuel economy and 20% lower emmissions. When I hear those words in referance to a chain saw i kinda wanna puke. I dont feel good about it. Its not a truck. I am afraid its a POS. Am I wrong? Is ANY ONE out there running a 261? I was also looking at a 280. Looks nice but I think the case is to long, seemed kinda odd or atleast when I picture myself chunking a spar I think it would feel strange. I could be wrong on that. I am also considering a 290 or even a 250 cuz its cheap and I could toss it to the ground crew and kinda sneak my 260 pro away n kinda stash it. For 300 bucks if it lasted 2 or 3 years as a groundie saw I would be ok with it. I also thought about a 361 but then all of a sudden (kinda the same with the 261) I am pushing the price of a 440 which is to close to the price of a 460 which is to close to 1000 and I am not trying to drop a grand right now. Plus a just dont want the next saw to be so big cuz I want it a little more "handy" in the tree and even more so on the ground. I dont like anyone (other than me) limbing up branches for the chipper with a 460. makes me nervous. Chaps an all I dont like it. Its ok if I do it and I can use a 460 in a tree but its often just way more saw than I need. Any thoughts?
> 
> PS, If this should be moved then I understand. And please dont start with the husky vs stihl thing. I have nothing against husky, just never really used em and will be sticking with Stihl.



from your description of your intended use I would not consider the 290 its a big bodied saw I've never had the 2 side by side but I think a 290 seems bulkier then a 440 and its much less of a saw. 

250 only seen one in operation for a day and it just cut to slow for my liking 

I think we have 1 261 floating around the company and it seems to run good never done any side by side comparisons/races but I have nothing bad to say about it 

if you'd be ok with a used saw check out some of the older huskys 51&55 I grabbed a 55 from someone on this site and that is now my go to ground saw for my part time tree biz nice and compact and tons of power when I ware out the chains that came with it I'm stepping it up to a 20" and you can pick them up in pretty good condition on ebay for 100-200 bucks


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 19, 2012)

I work on a crap load of saws every year and do the maintenance/buying for the tree company I work for, so I know a lot about saws. I bought a ms261 last year for the bucket crew, it has been rock solid and is substantially faster than a ms260/026, closer to a 361 really. They are a good bit heavier than a 260 though. I would definitely buy another one if I had to make the decision again.

MS250 run pretty good, but they just don't quite take the beating as well as the pro saws. MS290's are pretty tough, but just too heavy. 

If the new prices are bugging you, I would go with a used saw. I buy almost all my saws used, but then again, I've done numerous full rebuilds. So I'm not afraid if they need some work. Nice 026's can be had for right around $200. You could have 2 or 3 of them for the price of a new saw. You could even snag a bigger saw around $350 and have enough for a nice 026. Lots of options. Don't try a Husky, they are too smooothhh.:msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2012)

For the money, Husky 372xp is a great saw.
Jeff


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 19, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I work on a crap load of saws every year and do the maintenance/buying for the tree company I work for, so I know a lot about saws. I bought a ms261 last year for the bucket crew, it has been rock solid and is substantially faster than a ms260/026, closer to a 361 really. They are a good bit heavier than a 260 though. I would definitely buy another one if I had to make the decision again.
> 
> MS250 run pretty good, but they just don't quite take the beating as well as the pro saws. MS290's are pretty tough, but just too heavy.
> 
> If the new prices are bugging you, I would go with a used saw. I buy almost all my saws used, but then again, I've done numerous full rebuilds. So I'm not afraid if they need some work. Nice 026's can be had for right around $200. You could have 2 or 3 of them for the price of a new saw. You could even snag a bigger saw around $350 and have enough for a nice 026. Lots of options. Don't try a Husky, they are too smooothhh.:msp_scared:


Hey Andy. Some lady at a job passed me a note on a Vermeer 625 for sale. If you know someone looking or something small I'll pass it along.
Phil


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 19, 2012)

A well maintained 250 with the right chain kept sharp is a fine saw. Utility foresters I know ran them everyday hard and in fact handed me one a few years ago when the 365 I was topping with needed fuel. I was impressed, but bought the 260 instead. I won't hesitate to buy a 250 in the future. Looking forward to getting a 460 or 660 this week, but I'm wanting a 261 before the year is out. 260 is stihl going strong though.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Hey Andy. Some lady at a job passed me a note on a Vermeer 625 for sale. If you know someone looking or something small I'll pass it along.
> Phil



Phil, we're good on the equipment side of things at the moment. Need a few months to build up some more buying capital. A stumper or bucket will be the next buy.

I can't think of anyone needing a small chipper either.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 19, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> I work on a crap load of saws every year and do the maintenance/buying for the tree company I work for, so I know a lot about saws. I bought a ms261 last year for the bucket crew, it has been rock solid and is substantially faster than a ms260/026, closer to a 361 really. They are a good bit heavier than a 260 though. I would definitely buy another one if I had to make the decision again.
> 
> MS250 run pretty good, but they just don't quite take the beating as well as the pro saws. MS290's are pretty tough, but just too heavy.
> 
> If the new prices are bugging you, I would go with a used saw. I buy almost all my saws used, but then again, I've done numerous full rebuilds. So I'm not afraid if they need some work. Nice 026's can be had for right around $200. You could have 2 or 3 of them for the price of a new saw. You could even snag a bigger saw around $350 and have enough for a nice 026. Lots of options. Don't try a Husky, they are too smooothhh.:msp_scared:




Listen to this guy, he knows his stuff!


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been looking at saws online and getting dizzy. That 280 keeps catching my eye. i like what I am reading about the 361 but my local saw shop doesnt have it listed. I would assume they can still get one? The fact of the matter is....I like em all! :msp_smile: The 250 would do what I need and would be the economical choice. it would free up the 260 from the groundies with out them needing to use the 460. I have a 026 but she is tired and ready for a well earned spot on the shelf in my garage. I want a chainsaw at home anyway.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 19, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I have been looking at saws online and getting dizzy. That 280 keeps catching my eye. i like what I am reading about the 361 but my local saw shop doesnt have it listed. I would assume they can still get one? The fact of the matter is....I like em all! :msp_smile: The 250 would do what I need and would be the economical choice. it would free up the 260 from the groundies with out them needing to use the 460. I have a 026 but she is tired and ready for a well earned spot on the shelf in my garage. I want a chainsaw at home anyway.



Both the 280 and 361 are discontinued, as new models have replaced them. I'm a little biased, but I prefer the "pro" saws as they truly are the best saw you can buy.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 19, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Both the 280 and 361 are discontinued, as new models have replaced them. I'm a little biased, but I prefer the "pro" saws as they truly are the best saw you can buy.



I know my local shop has at least one 280 cuz its on the shelf and was under the impression they could still get a 361. But maybe not. I assume the 361 qualifies as "pro"? it sounds like a great saw.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2012)

034super stihl chainsaw - $200 (jeromesville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-05, 12:53PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


034super. 61.5cc the same motor as a 036. 20''bar and sharpened chain $200 firm 330 466 8 three one 9


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Stihl 038av chainsaw rebuilt - $325 (Alliance )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-18, 4:19PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm selling a stihl 038 av chainsaw it has a 18 inch bar with a nice chain on it. This is the best saw I've owned and it old school torque. It was rebuilt last year. It's the fastest saw I've had when it comes to cutting it has no problems and runs great. Text me at 3306718372 thanks


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2012)

stihl 026 pro chainsaw with 18" bar and chain - $275 (polk wooster ashland)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-15, 5:12PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


stihl 026 pro chainsaw with 18" bar and chain call or text 419-496-3935 $275obo might trade 




•Location: polk wooster ashland
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## skinnyd (Mar 19, 2012)

i like the ms250. With a sharp chain it runs great. It is perfect for intermediary work. I'll start with my ms200t, then ms250, and move up to ms391, and ms880 if needed. I like to not use anything bigger than necessary as it is safer and easier to work with the right sized saw.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay I will stop now. I ran a Husky Rancher and Stihl Farmboss but broke down and bought a 260 Pro cuz I was tired of lugging those heavy things up into the tree! They are good for groundwork. 260 is my favorite for limbing and light chunking, 460 for bigger stuff and the 088 for the really big chit! Husky is starting to show its age and the Farmboss is easier to break as compared to the Pro saws. Still amazed that my 192 only needed a new chain after its flight saturday. If it was my money I would probably get the 260 or the 038AV. I am considering the 440. A new or used one.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Mar 19, 2012)

346xp light enough, nimble an mid size power in a smaller saw


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 19, 2012)

Personally I like the 362 with the wrap handle. I can throw it any direction I need to cut easily right or left handed. It's not the lightest saw but it's easy to handle in the tree or on the ground. As long as you keep the chain sharp speed isn't a problem.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 19, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> i am posting this here because I want the opinions of tree service people and not weekend wood cutters. Although some of those folks know a lot about saws. my question is pretty simple, I am wanting another mid range saw and was leaning towards another 260 pro, cept they dont seem to make it anymore. OK..261 pro, ok....cept when I read the description it starts talking about 50% better fuel economy and 20% lower emmissions. When I hear those words in referance to a chain saw i kinda wanna puke. I dont feel good about it. Its not a truck. I am afraid its a POS. Am I wrong? Is ANY ONE out there running a 261? I was also looking at a 280. Looks nice but I think the case is to long, seemed kinda odd or atleast when I picture myself chunking a spar I think it would feel strange. I could be wrong on that. I am also considering a 290 or even a 250 cuz its cheap and I could toss it to the ground crew and kinda sneak my 260 pro away n kinda stash it. For 300 bucks if it lasted 2 or 3 years as a groundie saw I would be ok with it. I also thought about a 361 but then all of a sudden (kinda the same with the 261) I am pushing the price of a 440 which is to close to the price of a 460 which is to close to 1000 and I am not trying to drop a grand right now. Plus a just dont want the next saw to be so big cuz I want it a little more "handy" in the tree and even more so on the ground. I dont like anyone (other than me) limbing up branches for the chipper with a 460. makes me nervous. Chaps an all I dont like it. Its ok if I do it and I can use a 460 in a tree but its often just way more saw than I need. Any thoughts?
> 
> PS, If this should be moved then I understand. And please dont start with the husky vs stihl thing. I have nothing against husky, just never really used em and will be sticking with Stihl.



TA, the ms261 is a good choice, I run one all the time and keep a 20in. bar on it, pulls it no prob.

I have a "like new" 260pro that im selling because I have to many saws..I picked up another ms 200T and ms200rear handle saw, so something got to go...Oh, BTW, dont get that 280, you wont be happy
with it, stick with the "Pro saw's" not homeowner saws......


----------



## tree md (Mar 19, 2012)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Okay I will stop now. I ran a Husky Rancher and Stihl Farmboss but broke down and bought a 260 Pro cuz I was tired of lugging those heavy things up into the tree! They are good for groundwork. 260 is my favorite for limbing and light chunking, 460 for bigger stuff and the 088 for the really big chit! Husky is starting to show its age and the Farmboss is easier to break as compared to the Pro saws. Still amazed that my 192 only needed a new chain after its flight saturday. If it was my money I would probably get the 260 or the *038AV*. I am considering the 440. A new or used one.



038 is a boat anchor. It's a beast of burden as much as it weighs. It was my least favorite Stihl. Not that it didn't have plenty of ass because it does, I just grew to hate it because it was the only saw I was allowed to carry in the tree with me when I was young by the guy who taught me crane work. 

It's a "Guido" saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## formationrx (Mar 20, 2012)

*...*

....i go 200 261 then straight to the 440mag 660.. all these saws whoop ass...


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 20, 2012)

I mostly do timming and some removals and run oldre saws I have a 025 that is over 12 years old and has had fuel lines once and air filters and spark plugs thats it still stats on2-3 pull, light an with the .325 chain 16" thin bar it cuts fine and light in th tree,
bought a ms 200 last summer and it blows my 192 away pulled the spark arester out last week and it is a hot rod, but almost twice the price, the 034 is the with a 20" bar and .325" fast chain is a great saw mine was new in 1989 has had fuel lines once and air filter and plug, it has oil adjuster, ave, lighter than a 36 and with a little muffler cleanning it is a hot rod the .325" chain has more cutters per inch than the 3/8" but a little smaller chip, so it is higher rpm cut, great ground saw and still light enough togo up a
large spar with,I have an old 038 morfidite on my stumpgrinder trailer gave 150 for it on CL and wouldnt give that for it again it is heavy cant change over to .325 so I canuse my 20 +other 20" chins and my 034 cuts circles around it,
I need a 440 about 2-4 times a year and make due with the 034 so you know that it gets its share, they are hard to find used because they dont quit, the only thing that can kill them is bad fuel lines causing it to suck air and galled the piston look on the classifieds on here a lot of guys rebuild them and make mods, a moded 034 would be nice,also if you are in ethenol gas state like me the older carbs hold up better than the new ones, my 200 already sounds a little lean, pulled spark aresster and that helped but I think the alki hardens the fuel pump diaphram quicker on the new saws, 
Paul


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Arbor Vision said:


> 346xp light enough, nimble an mid size power in a smaller saw



I have one of these and it is my favorite all around saw. The only thing is, the poor OP has decided he will only runs stihls, therefore he will be depriving himself of pure excellence. So sad.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

TimberJack_7 said:


> I have one of these and it is my favorite all around saw. The only thing is, the poor OP has decided he will only runs stihls, therefore he will be depriving himself of pure excellence. So sad.


I have nothing against Husky. i would run a Husky. first thing i would need to do is find an actual dealer in my area. Ya know, other than Lowes or Home depot. Although I am thinking the huskys at those places arnt the same as the ones you guys are mentioning. I do like the idea of the necks of a few people I know nearly breaking when they do a double take when they see me using a husky.... could be fun. HHmmmmmm


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

tree md said:


> 038 is a boat anchor. It's a beast of burden as much as it weighs. It was my least favorite Stihl. Not that it didn't have plenty of ass because it does, I just grew to hate it because it was the only saw I was allowed to carry in the tree with me when I was young by the guy who taught me crane work.
> 
> It's a "Guido" saw. :hmm3grin2orange:



the last time I used an 038 was about 20 years ago and I remember thinking dam this thing is heavy. And I was obv much younger and in dam fine shape. It was a solid runner but my God it was a "lug". Boat achor really does sum it up well. No offense silver


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

Whats up with the husky 357? I have heard people around here speak well of it. I think i have anyway. I love the sound of it.....I can hear myself now "gimme the 357!" or better "grab that 357 and follow me!" ha ha...I like it....


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

And I am sure this is of no surprise to many here but I did call my saw shop and was told that they could not get anymore 361s. he said they been gone for a year or two. So felt kinda dumb but oh well. Then he started in on the 362 sales pitch. Tried to tell me how great the low emission will be when I am up in a tree and no exhaust blowing in my face. and the lower fuel consumption is really just a technical wonder. I just not feeling it. he told me the rack is full of all there new inventory and just "come on over" and check em out. I am sure. They do like me there that is true. every time I walk in there its aleast 100 bucks I drop and some times alot more. I may stop by on Saturday.


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 20, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I have a 026 but she is tired and ready for a well earned spot on the shelf in my garage.



Now this I don't understand... Don't the fellows who buy a 260 do it because it's a pro--ie. re-buildable saw?
Just askin'!

-br


----------



## fir (Mar 20, 2012)

On our truck is 2 200t 1 346xp liming and blocking down med trees 2 365xp bucking and blocking down big trees and not always on truck 2 394 xp big big trees I no there huskys but cross over numbers If you buy saw with cat muffler get rid of it they run too hot. I do like stihl too but boss says no.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

boltonranger said:


> Now this I don't understand... Don't the fellows who buy a 260 do it because it's a pro--ie. re-buildable saw?
> Just askin'!
> 
> -br



It has been re built once. It was the first good saw I ever bought. It is an 026 not a 260. I got her when it first came out, I am thinking in about 1989 or 1990.

I should also say that it has not seen constant use. for many many years it was just my side job saw. I was to smart to bring it to work when I was working for other tree services. But she has DEF thrown her share of saw chips.


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 20, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> It has been re built once. It was the first good saw I ever bought. It is an 026 not a 260. I got her when it first came out, I am thinking in about 1989 or 1990.
> 
> I should also say that it has not seen constant use. for many many years it was just my side job saw. I was to smart to bring it to work when I was working for other tree services. But she has DEF thrown her share of saw chips.



Ahh... Now I get it.
Thanks for sharing!:msp_thumbsup:
and good luck with the search
-br


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2012)

So, while you did not respond to the OP and his question, you decide to chime in and tell us what your boss has on certain trucks and what your boss does not have on certain trucks and what your boss say's 'No' to. You never answered the OP.
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 20, 2012)

*change can be good (sometimes)*

These both do appear to be excellent chainsaws. I like the price of the 346

HUSQVARNA 346 XP® - Professional chainsaws

And it seems this one will run both .325 and 3/8 chain which I kinda like.
And it just seems tough.

HUSQVARNA 357 XP® - Professional chainsaws


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> So, while you did not respond to the OP and his question, you decide to chime in and tell us what your boss has on certain trucks and what your boss does not have on certain trucks and what your boss say's 'No' to. You never answered the OP.
> Jeff :msp_confused:



In case I missed the quote, this is directed at 'fir', post #30
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2012)

On the 357, I haven't run one myself but a guy I did a little subbing for a few years back was running one. I think it is comparable to a 460. He said he could run a 36" bar on it (within spec). I didn't see him run it because he was cleaning up behind me but I know he got through 6' logs with that saw because I put it on the ground. I bet it was some hella work though, like I said, i didn't see him buck it but he made it disappear after I put it on the ground.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 20, 2012)

tree md said:


> On the 357, I haven't run one myself but a guy I did a little subbing for a few years back was running one. I think it is comparable to a 460. He said he could run a 36" bar on it (within spec). I didn't see him run it because he was cleaning up behind me but I know he got through 6' logs with that saw because I put it on the ground. I bet it was some hella work though, like I said, i didn't see him buck it but he made it disappear after I put it on the ground.



MD, that 357 only has 56cc...its more like a ms361 in power, a little less though, but def. not a 460, just saying


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2012)

It's ok, not for a pro, tho.
I rhyme, some time.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md (Mar 20, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> MD, that 357 only has 56cc...its more like a ms361 in power, a little less though, but def. not a 460, just saying



Gotcha.

I'm not that familiar with Husky saws. I have used some husky's that were beasts when I was younger and working for other services but I haven't owned one myself in years.

How that dude got through that spar with that saw I'll never know... Just glad I wasn't the one that had to do it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 20, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> These both do appear to be excellent chainsaws. I like the price of the 346
> 
> HUSQVARNA 346 XP® - Professional chainsaws
> 
> ...



346xp is a sweet saw. They are gonna be replaced some time late this year/next year by the 550xp. I have one in the Jonsered version and it is a little sweetheart. Cuts strong and doesn't weigh much. You can get one for $450 or so in Middlefield/Burton.

The 357xp has been discontinued. It has been replaced by the 562xp, which I demoed one for a week. The 562 is by far a superior saw, but the 357 isn't bad in any way. It's like a ms361 in size and power. You might be able to knock a dealer down on price a little since they already have the 562xp out, trying to get rid of old stock. 

If you want to go Husky, you're not gonna beat the prices you will find out in Middlefield/Burton. You could buy a 372xp for about $750 for example, retail is $850. Dealer support is good too. Lots of tree companies make the trek out from the suburbs to stock up on saws and supplies out there.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 20, 2012)

Not to get too far off topic here but my local shop supply place called me today and asked if I still wanted that t540xp? Sure I said. Apparently its on its way and it's 650.00... Better be a good saw..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 20, 2012)

Jonsered is putting on it's red dress. 
Up and rising.
Jeff


----------



## flushcut (Mar 21, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Not to get too far off topic here but my local shop supply place called me today and asked if I still wanted that t540xp? Sure I said. Apparently its on its way and it's 650.00... Better be a good saw..



If you get one some feed back would be great! 
OP the 346 and 357 are very nice saws I have both as well as many other husky saws. The 346 is what I think is the perfect saw for climbing and bucket work, after a 200t, it is light, fast, and powerful. The 357 is my favorite saw all around, a bit heavier than the 346 but thunders through the wood with an 18" bar.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought a 261 last summer and it's been a great mid-range saw for me. Lots of power and dependable. I've had a 250 for 4 years and wished I would have spent the extra $300.00 and gotten the 261 (260) back then.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 21, 2012)

flushcut said:


> If you get one some feed back would be great!
> OP the 346 and 357 are very nice saws I have both as well as many other husky saws. The 346 is what I think is the perfect saw for climbing and bucket work, after a 200t, it is light, fast, and powerful. The 357 is my favorite saw all around, a bit heavier than the 346 but thunders through the wood with an 18" bar.



Will that 346 handle a 20 inch bar ok? Its not a huge big deal, just that i have alot of 20 inch chains. I found a dealer close to me but I am skeptical thats its just a couple of saws covered in dust. I will check it out. maybe a trip to Middlefield sometime who knows. Then I could stop at Arborwear! talk about killing birds with stones....could get expensive.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 21, 2012)

*interesting.*



superjunior said:


> Not to get too far off topic here but my local shop supply place called me today and asked if I still wanted that t540xp? Sure I said. Apparently its on its way and it's 650.00... Better be a good saw..



Last week i was told end of June and August 13 by two very reputable sources. Go figure.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 21, 2012)

*346 is what i would get.*



flushcut said:


> If you get one some feed back would be great!
> OP the 346 and 357 are very nice saws I have both as well as many other husky saws. The 346 is what I think is the perfect saw for climbing and bucket work, after a 200t, it is light, fast, and powerful. The 357 is my favorite saw all around, a bit heavier than the 346 but thunders through the wood with an 18" bar.



Just saying from experience. I run a 20" .325 bar and chain and it rips. Great weight for up in the air. Cheaper than the 261 also.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 21, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Will that 346 handle a 20 inch bar ok? Its not a huge big deal, just that i have alot of 20 inch chains. I found a dealer close to me but I am skeptical thats its just a couple of saws covered in dust. I will check it out. maybe a trip to Middlefield sometime who knows. Then I could stop at Arborwear! talk about killing birds with stones....could get expensive.



Arborwear is due for their spring sale, so if you are going to come out this way, you should tie it into that weekend. It is almost across the street from the Ramble Inn which serves great beer and burgers so shoot me a PM if you are coming to the Middlefield area.....Hell, if you are coming this far, stop by my house and I will let you cut something with my 346xp. The guys at First Quality in Middlefield are a real good group, there is also Alvord's over in Chardon, I like them too. 

You can run a 20 inch bar on it and shouldn't have any issues. I run an 18 on mine and can only say good things about it. In fact, I use that saw as much as I can.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 21, 2012)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Arborwear is due for their spring sale, so if you are going to come out this way, you should tie it into that weekend. It is almost across the street from the Ramble Inn which serves great beer and burgers so shoot me a PM if you are coming to the Middlefield area.....Hell, if you are coming this far, stop by my house and I will let you cut something with my 346xp. The guys at First Quality in Middlefield are a real good group, there is also Alvord's over in Chardon, I like them too.
> 
> You can run a 20 inch bar on it and shouldn't have any issues. I run an 18 on mine and can only say good things about it. In fact, I use that saw as much as I can.



that sounds like it could be a good plan. I like it.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 22, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Will that 346 handle a 20 inch bar ok? Its not a huge big deal, just that i have alot of 20 inch chains. I found a dealer close to me but I am skeptical thats its just a couple of saws covered in dust. I will check it out. maybe a trip to Middlefield sometime who knows. Then I could stop at Arborwear! talk about killing birds with stones....could get expensive.



That is what I run on my 346 a 20" wit .325 full comp round ground chizzy. It does very well in a wide range of wood I try not to bear down on it too hard when buried in a hard wood like sun baked sugar maple and such, but for the lightness and nimbleness I don't care. Sure you can horse a bigger saw up a tree but why pack the extra weight if you don't have too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 22, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Not to get too far off topic here but my local shop supply place called me today and asked if I still wanted that t540xp? Sure I said. Apparently its on its way and it's 650.00... Better be a good saw..



Interesting. Van Curen has had one since the winter, but it's their own demo saw from Husky. They like it and want another. The last I heard was the dealers had a PN for them, but no idea when they would show, just sometime this year.

I like the ms201t with a muff mod. Nice saw with good power. I have a ms200 ripped down right now, getting a new crank, bearings, seals and carb. Should be oww so sweet when done.

Treeace, Middlefield is king for saws around here. Ray's Repair or First Quality are excellent husky dealers. I know both those guys really well and so does my wallet.:msp_biggrin: Ray's Repair is gonna have the cheaper price though. I know Smallwood deals with First Quality. It's really a toss up to me. I try to spread the wealth. Then you have other saw shops such as Miller's Small Engine and Joe's Saw Shop.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 22, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Interesting. Van Curen has had one since the winter, but it's their own demo saw from Husky. They like it and want another. The last I heard was the dealers had a PN for them, but no idea when they would show, just sometime this year.
> 
> I like the ms201t with a muff mod. Nice saw with good power. I have a ms200 ripped down right now, getting a new crank, bearings, seals and carb. Should be oww so sweet when done.
> 
> Treeace, Middlefield is king for saws around here. Ray's Repair or First Quality are excellent husky dealers. I know both those guys really well and so does my wallet.:msp_biggrin: Ray's Repair is gonna have the cheaper price though. I know Smallwood deals with First Quality. It's really a toss up to me. I try to spread the wealth. Then you have other saw shops such as Miller's Small Engine and Joe's Saw Shop.




So you are giving your blessings on the ms201t, Andy? I mean my 020T still runs good and hot with a 16 inch bar, but it never hurts to have a backup waiting in the stable.....I mean as far as I am concerned what you say about chainsaws is gospel bro......


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 22, 2012)

As soon as I have a minute I am gonna check around me and see if there as a decent shop that deals husky. I really dont mind the trip out there but ya gotta keep in mind gas hit 3.95 here. And i am driving an F-350. I am sure that Arborwear is 1 hour each way so I think that translates into 50 bucks and my time (which is getting short lately). My point is just that it makes sense to try here first i think. But i am alittle worried that the dealers around me may be half ass lawn mower shops. I think I have my mind pretty well made up and wanna get a 346. 
epicklein22- I just backed up n re-read your post and will keep in mind what you said. It may be worth the trip to Middlefield.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't meet up with Timberjack_7. He just wants to tie you up in his basement and violate you.
A word of warning,
Phil


----------



## superjunior (Mar 22, 2012)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Arborwear is due for their spring sale, so if you are going to come out this way, you should tie it into that weekend. It is almost across the street from the Ramble Inn which serves great beer and burgers so shoot me a PM if you are coming to the Middlefield area.....Hell, if you are coming this far, stop by my house and I will let you cut something with my 346xp.



I'm in


----------



## superjunior (Mar 22, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Interesting. Van Curen has had one since the winter, but it's their own demo saw from Husky. They like it and want another. The last I heard was the dealers had a PN for them, but no idea when they would show, just sometime this year.
> 
> I like the ms201t with a muff mod. Nice saw with good power. I have a ms200 ripped down right now, getting a new crank, bearings, seals and carb. Should be oww so sweet when done.



Dude I'm just torn.. stihl broke my heart with those flippy caps - I just can't get over it. I won't buy another one untill the flippy caps are banished from the earth forever... And I get a public apology from stihl.. and a new pair of arborwear pants..


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 22, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Dude I'm just torn.. stihl broke my heart with those flippy caps - I just can't get over it. I won't buy another one untill the flippy caps are banished from the earth forever... And I get a public apology from stihl.. and a new pair of arborwear pants..



Haha, one of the guys at work had a spill yesterday because of the flippy caps. Didn't get the oil cap on quite right. I don't like em either.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 22, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Dude I'm just torn.. stihl broke my heart with those flippy caps - I just can't get over it. I won't buy another one untill the flippy caps are banished from the earth forever... And I get a public apology from stihl.. and a new pair of arborwear pants..



ya know.....that is an excellent point. Flippy caps are junk. I hate them. I just never had any problems with a regular cap. Although i recall some that you could crack if your groundie doesnt know not to crank it tight with a Twrench. but once you know not to do that you are good to go. i wont go so far as to say I wont buy another stihl till there are no more flippy caps but it does make it even easier to buy a Husky. Oh its ON now. I would like to meet up with some of you guys to. Not sure when though. Between estimates and house moving stuff my Saturdays are booked up. Although I am sure I can figure something out.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 22, 2012)

TimberJack_7 said:


> So you are giving your blessings on the ms201t, Andy? I mean my 020T still runs good and hot with a 16 inch bar, but it never hurts to have a backup waiting in the stable.....I mean as far as I am concerned what you say about chainsaws is gospel bro......



Haha, I bought a like new 201t for a good price this past winter. I just had to see what everyone was dogging it about. I did the muffler mod and a timing advance, it flat cuts after doing those mods. It doesn't quite have 200t/020t acceleration, but it's not far behind and I think it cuts stronger. I'd stick with your 020t till the end and then some, but don't be afraid of the 201t.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 22, 2012)

When does Arborwear have this spring sale thing? Is it anything like the pig roast? That was pretty cool.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 22, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> ya know.....that is an excellent point. Flippy caps are junk. I hate them. I just never had any problems with a regular cap. Although i recall some that you could crack if your groundie doesnt know not to crank it tight with a Twrench. but once you know not to do that you are good to go. i wont go so far as to say I wont buy another stihl till there are no more flippy caps but it does make it even easier to buy a Husky. Oh its ON now. I would like to meet up with some of you guys to. Not sure when though. Between estimates and house moving stuff my Saturdays are booked up. Although I am sure I can figure something out.



Ya, it's hard to meet up with people this time of year. The spring sale at Arborwear will be April 27th/28th, so keep that in mind.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 22, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, it's hard to meet up with people this time of year. The spring sale at Arborwear will be April 27th/28th, so keep that in mind.



Ok cool. I will put that in my calender right now. I cant wait that long for the saw though.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah it would be cool to meet up and have a brew with yall, its hard right now in the crazy season though for sure. 

I'll just have to keep poppin by arborwear, they never seem to have a size 30-30.. Always out for some reason.. Must be a lot of short climbers in the area? Andy you buyin up all the 30-30's bro?..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 22, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I'm in



:love1:
Jeff


----------



## superjunior (Mar 23, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> :love1:
> Jeff



... for a beer that is.. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 24, 2012)

361 ported, base gasket removed, muffler opened up, air cleaner changed, AMSOIL saber 100:1. :msp_thumbsup:


:love1:


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 24, 2012)

So I go to a place I found close by that is supposed to be a husky dealer and the guy there really took the wind outa my sails. I wanna say first that I don't think all you guys are wrong. There's no way u are ALL wrong. No way. But this guy told me that his shop decided to stop selling all husky "hand helds". Why I asked? He said because there no good. Why I asked? He said cuz they run to high of rpm n burn up. Ooookkkk. I told him I would buy a stihl if not a husky. He said it would be a better choice. Wtf. He did get out his catalog n looked up the 346xp n said he could get it if I really wanted it. He said its 599.00. What's this guys deal? I don't get it


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 24, 2012)

346xp's a sweet saw. That guys runnin to HIGH of an rpm. Husky has some home owner crap they sell at LOWES and elswhere. Makes them look like sellouts. The xp line is still top shelf. I'm going to the red side next. (Jonesred)


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 24, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> So I go to a place I found close by that is supposed to be a husky dealer and the guy there really took the wind outa my sails. I wanna say first that I don't think all you guys are wrong. There's no way u are ALL wrong. No way. But this guy told me that his shop decided to stop selling all husky "hand helds". Why I asked? He said because there no good. Why I asked? He said cuz they run to high of rpm n burn up. Ooookkkk. I told him I would buy a stihl if not a husky. He said it would be a better choice. Wtf. He did get out his catalog n looked up the 346xp n said he could get it if I really wanted it. He said its 599.00. What's this guys deal? I don't get it



He is about $100 over on price. I have had my 385xp for 10 years and the 346xp for 2 years, and neither one of them has burned up. I would just say the guy clearly doesn't like Husky and likely does not know how to run a chainsaw.

Call me crazy, but when I want to know how a certain chainsaw runs, I talk to the guys that use them everyday, not the guy trying to sell me something (especially if it is more expensive).


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Mar 24, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Don't meet up with Timberjack_7. He just wants to tie you up in his basement and violate you.
> A word of warning,
> Phil



Oh yeah here are some pics from the last "meet up" we had. Good times, good times. But no one is going to ever show up if you tell them what happens Phil!

Bring out the Gimp - YouTube


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, it's hard to meet up with people this time of year. The spring sale at Arborwear will be April 27th/28th, so keep that in mind.



Andy, Please clean out your pm box!!


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 234890
The newest member of the family. I think she'll fit right in. Got a big removal on Monday so she jump right in. There will be lots to cut for all. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1vhdqj


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 21, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 234890
> The newest member of the family. I think she'll fit right in. Got a big removal on Monday so she jump right in. There will be lots to cut for all.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Oh Ace!, It dont have a '0' at the end!! Did you buy a HO saw?! LOL!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (May 4, 2012)

So far so good with the 261. I am actually pretty impressed. In fact I am considering putting an arbor wear sticker on her. It's that good. : )


----------

